# Where would you go?



## Cando (Oct 14, 2006)

I have several days of vacation to burn in Feb or March. I'm planning on setting up a ice fishing trip but do not know where to go. I spent a weekend on LOTW already this year but that is about it. Where would you go?


----------



## Nodie (Jan 28, 2007)

Id go to St-anne de la perade in quebec city, crazy fishing there! I was about to go this year, but with the warm weather, it is booked 2 months in advance 

GL

Nodie


----------

